Ask HN: Should corona.com be dedicated to information about the corona virus? - sahin-boydas
======
anigbrowl
Do you own it? If not then it's moot. If so, then just put a link to a trusted
source (I wish I could say the CDC, but...). I don't think it's worthwhile to
try hosting information and sponsoring it with beer, unfortunately.

------
catacombs
Corona is the beer brand. Coronavirus is the disease. Different things.

------
phillipseamore
Why?

